# Hunting setup



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Guys,

what your favorite setup for Rock pigeon?

Say for a 15mm marble, 5g.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey mate,

it is very hard to find pure wild rock pigeons, and hunting them is illegal in most of the world,

but if you would hunt them then any feral pigeon setup will work.

I have never tried 15mm marbles for any kind of shooting.

I use 10mm lead ball ammo at 8 grams on almost all game, i would suggest that you give it a try... you can buy a 10mm lead sinker mould... i use 1842 looped on feral pigeons and on doves.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

ok, I never knew that the pigeon livin in the cliffs were ferals.

Lead is being ban and hard to find these days and the amount of toxic fumes you inhale while melting lead is not worth doing.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> ok, I never knew that the pigeon livin in the cliffs were ferals.
> 
> Lead is being ban and hard to find these days and the amount of toxic fumes you inhale while melting lead is not worth doing.


Depends on what cliffs... and usually they are mixes of feral and rock... there might be some rock pigeons but from shooting distance you can really tell what it what....

when melting lead you inhale nothing if you do it properly, a mask (a good one), all windows open and a fan pointed in a way that blows all of the toxic fumes out thru the windows... i do all of these and more....

you can use 1/2 steel ball bearings or 3/8 steel.... if you find a local distributer then you can get it very cheaply... depends on where you live.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try rebar cut-offs ... cheap, maybe even free, and very, very effective on most any game.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Sea cliffs.

No thanks, lead is n worth melting witout a lee pot.

I prefer using Marbles, cheap and easily availaible.

They are only pigeons, there's no big deal of looking for 10mm lead.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I dont know the area that you live in... but here we do have rock pigeons on sea cliffs... but finding them between a large group of ferals is impossible...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't like using rebars, they are too time consuming to cut.

I have a thousand 5g marbles awaiting to be shot.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

If you insist then you better use a versatile setup - double theraband gold tapered from 25mm to 20mm length depends on draw length.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Is it not too heavy for a 5g projectile?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

It might be... try 20-15 doubles.. no way this is too heavy.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, I'll try 40-30 singles.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> Ok, I'll try 40-30 singles.


Great !


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

When I shoot birds such as dove and stuff I ether use .36 cal lead or small hex nuts


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

1/2 hex nuts and marbles.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

shew97 said:


> When I shoot birds such as dove and stuff I ether use .36 cal lead or small hex nuts





ghost0311/8541 said:


> 1/2 hex nuts and marbles.





Jacktrevally said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys.


If you are going to buy hexnuts then either get M8 hexnuts (1/2) or M6 (10mm great for pigeons).


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Really? I can't understand why? An M6 nut weighs about 2.5g and an M8 as heavy as a 15mm Marble.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

M6 with lead.. sorry forgot that you dont want to cast


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I have cut a set of 35-25 tbg singles and they fly fast!

Four down!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> I have cut a set of 35-25 tbg singles and they fly fast!
> 
> Four down!


Nice man ! With hexnuts ? Marbles ? 
Are you sue they a rock pigeons ?
did you check if its legal ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marbles and they were rock and why the heck do you want to know?

It's none of your business


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> Marbles and they were rock and why the heck do you want to know?
> 
> It's none of your business


Because in this forum its not allowed to post illegal acts.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Have I posted an illegal act? Do you see any photo?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Marbles and they were rock and why the heck do you want to know?
> 
> It's none of your business


Actually, whether the activity you are requesting advice for is legal is everybody's business. Since you are defensive and refuse to answer, I assume it is illegal. Would you like to answer the question?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Owning a slingshot is illegal! And don't assume!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> Owning a slingshot is illegal! And don't assume!


Owning a slingshot is legal. If its illegal where you live i honestly tell you that is it your problem and you shouldnt be here..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

In this fucking forum pepole got in trouble with the police because of illegal acts. You are not one to tell me how i sound as you cant hear me, all you do is read mytrue opinion. If you are a member in this forum then i would assume that slingshots are legal where you live. You were defensive and didnt gave me an answer at first.. if you live in a country with hunting laws then rock pigeons are most likley to be illegal to hunt...


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Marbles on birds. 1 inch to 3/4 inch Theraband gold or silver.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> Marbles on birds. 1 inch to 3/4 inch Theraband gold or silver.


dont give him any advice he might be killing illegal birds...


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks D.Nelson.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, let's all take a deep breath.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so.".


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I think (know) the lead scare is a bunch of hype to an extent. If you cast lead and do it in your garage with the doors open and a fan going you're fine. I've done this for years since childhood, indoors and out, with and without ventilation, and I'm pushing 70...no effect from lead. From Jack Daniels, well.....hehe Lead is not hard to get if you know where to look...junk yards have lots of it usually gleaned from all sorts of sources and car batteries blabla including ripping wheel weights off car wheels...my source in fact...tire balance shops don't need broken wheel weights so they sell them. One member here scored over 100 lbs of roof flashings, pure lead, Fred.

Steel is also a cheap viable ammo..steel balls, 10mm - 12mm. Not as dense as lead, faster than lead, good hunting ammo for sure. If you have a cut off machine as Charles suggested, and I'm adding to this, 10mm rebar cut in sections length = diameter, is good but you may as well buy steel balls. Hunting, you don't use much ammo anyway...so if you lose say a dozen steel balls to the woods, and gain a squirrel for the fry pan it's well worth it. Use the magnet carry method to quickly grab ammo for fast reloads/shots. Jury Rig a magnet to your belt or jacket, one big enough to hold 6 or 8 balls. I shoot only lead so a magnet won't work for me but if it were me, I'd drill a hole in the base of my SS, mount a screw fitting (female) and screw in a magnet fitted with epoxe to a threaded stud, to hold balls right on the SS itself...that's where your hand is anyway, right?

I think the original poster was innocent in not knowing the actual rock pigeons were on an environmental protective list of some sort... There is plenty of small game to draw a bead on other than protected species, I believe he knows that already...he was just asking...the forum alerted him and from that point on what he shoots is what he shoots..if he gets in dutch with the law, it's his doing.

chuck


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Susi said:


> I think (know) the lead scare is a bunch of hype to an extent. If you cast lead and do it in your garage with the doors open and a fan going you're fine. I've done this for years since childhood, indoors and out, with and without ventilation, and I'm pushing 70...no effect from lead. From Jack Daniels, well.....hehe Lead is not hard to get if you know where to look...junk yards have lots of it usually gleaned from all sorts of sources and car batteries blabla including ripping wheel weights off car wheels...my source in fact...tire balance shops don't need broken wheel weights so they sell them. One member here scored over 100 lbs of roof flashings, pure lead, Fred.
> 
> Steel is also a cheap viable ammo..steel balls, 10mm - 12mm. Not as dense as lead, faster than lead, good hunting ammo for sure. If you have a cut off machine as Charles suggested, and I'm adding to this, 10mm rebar cut in sections length = diameter, is good but you may as well buy steel balls. Hunting, you don't use much ammo anyway...so if you lose say a dozen steel balls to the woods, and gain a squirrel for the fry pan it's well worth it. Use the magnet carry method to quickly grab ammo for fast reloads/shots. Jury Rig a magnet to your belt or jacket, one big enough to hold 6 or 8 balls. I shoot only lead so a magnet won't work for me but if it were me, I'd drill a hole in the base of my SS, mount a screw fitting (female) and screw in a magnet fitted with epoxe to a threaded stud, to hold balls right on the SS itself...that's where your hand is anyway, right?
> 
> ...


Mate i think that if that was just a mistake then he would say so... but he just commented "its non of your business" and acted defensive... why should the community accept an illegal act ? shooting a rock pigeon is like shooting a sparrowhawk in many places.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> I don't like using rebars, they are too time consuming to cut.
> 
> I have a thousand 5g marbles awaiting to be shot.


My 5/8" (16mm) marbles weigh in about 86gr+ and pack a pretty good smack. Here is a pic of a eucalyptus tree I hit at 58yds (range finder used) using 1745 pseudo tubes 9 inch pouch to fork and a 38" draw !









Ya, it would knock a pigeon to eternal bird land if hit in the head, even at this range !

wll


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

From the few batch I bought, the marbles vary between 15-16mm and weight as well do vary from 5-6grams.

With 220-230fps they are more than capable of taking pigeon with a head shot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

JackTrevally and FeralPigeon, give it a rest. If you must fling feces at each other, do it by PM.


----------

